# Finding Your Arrest Record...



## JacksAreWild (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok so I've posted here a few times and I know I will probably get a lot of flack for asking this, but I can take it!

About 10 years ago I was arrested and for and for the life of me, I can't remember the town or what the final outcome was (I was on my way to visit a friend and passing through a few different towns). It was for trying to purchase alcohol with a friends ID.

I am trying to find out how to get a report on my arrest so I can put it down on my LTC application. I am also taking the Civil Service so this may come up again.

What do you guys use to do background checks? I paid for my own CORI and nothing comes up since it obviously wasn't a conviction.

I just want to be able to look up my arrest record if that is possible?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

If you remember the court you went to, go there. If not, it's possible any court could find it.

Have you ever been tased?


----------



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

Go over to Northeast shooters website and find an attorney who specializes in LTC Applications. He will guide you through the process and tell you how to obtain the records and exactly how to fill out your paperwork. You do not want to get a denial because the form was filled out wrong. You will then have all the information for anything in the future as far as civil service/LE emplotment.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

cj3441 said:


> Go over to Northeast shooters website and find an attorney who specializes in LTC Applications. He will guide you through the process and tell you how to obtain the records and exactly how to fill out your paperwork. You do not want to get a denial because the form was filled out wrong. You will then have all the information for anything in the future as far as civil service/LE emplotment.


Or just make sure you answer yes to Question 10. It's not that complicated and doesn't require a lawyer.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

JacksAreWild said:


> I just want to be able to look up my arrest record if that is possible?


Go to Lawrence and get involved with William Lantigua's re-election campaign. Once you're a friend of Willie you'll have full access to the entire CJIS system.


----------



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

GMass said:


> Or just make sure you answer yes to Question 10. It's not that complicated and doesn't require a lawyer.


It can be that complicated here in the people's republic depending on the town/city licensing practices.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Were you a juvenile at the time, and did you do an online CORI check or did you have the department send you a paper copy?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

How drunk were you that you can't remember where you were arrested?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> How drunk were you that you can't remember where you were arrested?


Alcohol is a hell of a drug


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

niteowl1970 said:


> Alcohol is a hell of a drug


I'm thinking it may have been a PC if he was that drunk and doesn't remember where it happened.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

niteowl1970 said:


> Alcohol is a hell of a drug


Lol


----------



## JacksAreWild (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice and laughs as usually. I will hop over to the Northeast Shooters forum for some additional info on the background checks.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Make sure to tell them we sent you. It outta make some heads explode.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thoroughly impressed you were so plowed you don't know the name of the arresting authority. But if you ever get stopped by a well known man wearing a 'suite' and says he's state police; just ask him to run your BOP and theres your answer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

Code 3 said:


> Thoroughly impressed you were so plowed you don't know the name of the arresting authority. But if you ever get stopped by a well known man wearing a 'suite' and says he's state police; just ask him to run your BOP and theres your answer.


Maybe he was in the seaport. It's anyone's guess who collared him.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Just goto area library and look at the micro-fiche of local newspapers police log in the area you were arrested in from 10 years ago.


----------



## JacksAreWild (Jan 23, 2013)

Just found out that I have two arrests for "attempt to commit a crime" and both were dismissed.

Will this affect my ability to get an LTC in a green town or possibly future employment in LE?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

If you can get a copy of the incident report and post it on here that would be helpful.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

JacksAreWild said:


> Just found out that I have two arrests for "attempt to commit a crime" and both were dismissed.
> 
> Will this affect my ability to get an LTC in a green town or possibly future employment in LE?


BS FLAG [thrown]


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Bloodhound said:


> If you can get a copy of the incident report and post it on here that would be helpful.


----------



## HiredGoon (Jan 21, 2008)

Two separate arrests?
Or two charges stemming from the same arrest?
Must have been one hell of a week to forget both arrests.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

HiredGoon said:


> Two separate arrests?
> Or two charges stemming from the same arrest?
> Must have been one hell of a week to forget both arrests.


I'm going to go ahead and guess one arrest and two counts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

What I'm confused about, and someone can correct my elementary mgl knowledge, is I thought attempt to commit a crime was only a summons? I thought the only way it was arrestable was if the underlying crime 'attempted' met some criteria? I think there were other charges you're not talking about that leveled PC for arrest, and attempt was tacked on. Or... What you attempted was serious enough to arrest on its own merits. Either way.... Gooooooooood luck.

Edit: re-read your post. You were arrested for fake id. Everything else piled on after that.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Dan Stark said:


> What I'm confused about, and someone can correct my elementary mgl knowledge, is I thought attempt to commit a crime was only a summons?


From my brief reading, it appears the power of arrest for attempts to commit a crime is dependent on the "acts toward its commission" one failed at or were intercepted in the commission thereof. There are four parts to the statute which vary in their sentence depending on the sentence itself for the attempted crime. Part one and two the sentence for attempts are 10 and 5 years in prison (felony) for the type of crimes specified; Part three and four are 1 and less than 2 1/2 years in jail (misdemeanor) for the type of crime.

(Note: I don't have a Pat Rogers book in front of me, so I stand to be corrected if this is an exception to the general rule that any crime over 2 1/2 years amounts to a felony and is arrestable. But the statute doesn't expressly state it is a summons only).

It does seem overly complicated. They could simplify it by writing: "the power to arrest for the acts toward its commission...shall be dependent on the right of arrest of the crime attempted..."

G.L. 276 § 6:
http://www.malegislature.gov/Laws/GeneralLaws/PartIV/TitleI/Chapter274/Section6

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

